# When is it safe to wear baby on back?



## jezebelle (Feb 18, 2010)

Carrying my baby on the front hurts my back so badly. I have tried pouches, carriers, wraps, mei-tais...

I am about to commission a ring sling so that he is at least more toward my side, but when can I backpack him? I think this would help, as it would alter the center of gravity for his weight.


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

With a woven wrap, you can safely back wrap your baby from day 1 (if you do it carefully and know what you're doing). With other carriers, it's better to wait until the baby has excellent head and torso control. I started wearing DD on my back in a high back carry with a mei tai around 14 weeks, I think. I'm planning to back wrap this new babe whenever I feel up to it, probably in the first couple weeks.

And I know you didn't ask about this, but if front carrying is hurting your back, in my experience, a ring sling is going to be even worse. They always feel like they're pulling my back and neck out of whack. It won't be so bad with a little baby though. I have some tips for avoiding back pain during front carries too if you want to hear them!


----------



## jezebelle (Feb 18, 2010)

I am willing to listen to any advice on this subject!! My son is adopted, and so it feels extra important to me to have as much physical contact with him as possible--to kind of make up for lost time we didn't get during pregnancy. And I am trying so hard to repair the back pain, and it's just not working! Every time I carry him, it gets worse. He is about 18 weeks now, and 17 pounds. I wish I could find a baby carrier that is just like a backpack. As in, no tying, no wrapping, just stick baby in it and slap it on my back...do these exist??


----------



## springbride (Nov 5, 2008)

Have you thought about a Beco or other buckle carriers?

I know that frogmama.com and cotton cradles both have clearance sections so you can try one out without having to pay full price.


----------



## jezebelle (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springbride*
> 
> Have you thought about a Beco or other buckle carriers?
> 
> I know that frogmama.com and cotton cradles both have clearance sections so you can try one out without having to pay full price.


I haven't. These look awesome, but even the clearance ones are $75+.







Much too rich for my blood.


----------



## Lillitu (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezebelle*
> 
> I am willing to listen to any advice on this subject!! My son is adopted, and so it feels extra important to me to have as much physical contact with him as possible--to kind of make up for lost time we didn't get during pregnancy. And I am trying so hard to repair the back pain, and it's just not working! Every time I carry him, it gets worse. He is about 18 weeks now, and 17 pounds. I wish I could find a baby carrier that is just like a backpack. As in, no tying, no wrapping, just stick baby in it and slap it on my back...do these exist??


My ergo is awesome and it is just like you said- a backpack style carrier and feels great!

http://www.ergobabycarriers.com/babycarriers/category/carrier/


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

Soft wraps if done properly are perfectly safe for newborns, but you have to be careful, maybe have some help the first few times. Other carriers, they need head control for sure, maybe 4-6 months?


----------

